
Instagram (2012) - Mz
http://www.bhorowitz.com/instagram
======
pavornyoh
>Two years ago we invested $250,000 in Instagram. Thanks to the spectacular
vision and effort of Kevin Systrom and the Instagram team, the investment will
be worth $78,000,000 when the Faceboook acquisition closes.

My Goodness me. What a return on investment.. That's massive.

